
Show HN: Highig – My first day as a freelancer - kamranahmed_se
http://highig.com/
======
benAO90
Looks good so far! I agree with the previous comment, it would be best to
include samples of your work, along with a brief introduction, the tech stack
used, and links to the code if possible. If you have an online resume, it
can't hurt to attach that also. Some clients will like to see not only the
finished results of your experience but described more formally as well.

I like your introductory statement, but its not clear how clients should
address you. This is an easy fix. For example: Reach out to (Kamran) at.....
This adds a bit more personality to your page. I wrote an in-depth article on
developer resumes and portfolios not too long ago, maybe you will find it
useful. [https://www.codementor.io/blog/Software-engineer-
resume-2ouy...](https://www.codementor.io/blog/Software-engineer-
resume-2ouyh6n4f6)

------
narmak
I like the minimal design of the website. Quick feedback

\- Add portfolio

\- Add tech stack

One thing that I think is most important and missing here is the portfolio. As
it will provide context and proof of your skills and capabilities from past
projects. Also if you can get testimonials from people you've worked with in
the past that's great too. The tech stack thing is a mixed bag since it can
"disqualify" you from gigs you might be able to handle, but _most_ people
seeking freelancers will be looking for a specific stack/set of skills and if
you can immediately show them that you "fit" it will help.

You've got a ton of followers/traction on github so at a minimum i'd say
highlight those things you've had success with?

------
thenormal
Good luck!

